# Recent loss



## angusstuart (Mar 23, 2012)

I recenty lost my wife of 30 years and even though it was expected, (she was ill for some time) what I didn't expect was the sudden loneliness. Got a few close friends here and there but they're not close to home, the family is though. They've been good as gold but I can't expect them to keep coming to see me or having me for the weekend. Has anyone else ever worried they were becoming a burden? I don't get the feeling I am at all, but I worry that one day I may do.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 23, 2012)

When my wife passed, it was hard, I was devastated, after the funeral for about three weeks my family would bring me food daily. I needed that very much, I was useless without her. After the three weeks they stopped, saying they had to get back to their lives and that they couldn't keep doing this for me. I didn't feel like a burden until that point. I was very angry at first, I had raised four children for the majority of my life, and they couldn't give up more then 3 weeks. I later felt guilty being so needy and apologized as I was being stupid. The point is, family is there to support you, whenever you need it.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 31, 2020)

angusstuart said:


> I recenty lost my wife of 30 years and even though it was expected, (she was ill for some time) what I didn't expect was the sudden loneliness. Got a few close friends here and there but they're not close to home, the family is though. They've been good as gold but I can't expect them to keep coming to see me or having me for the weekend. Has anyone else ever worried they were becoming a burden? I don't get the feeling I am at all, but I worry that one day I may do.


I feel that way from time to time. I know you miss your wife dearly. I hope you realize that her presence is with you. I lost my grandfather when I was just a child. He and I were extremely close. I refuse to accept he was not looking over me. I could feel his presence especially during stressful times. Peace be still...and let her come to you. Bless you.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 31, 2020)

@angusstuart So sorry for your loss.  I don't think you are a burden to your family/friends...they want to be there to help.   A few people may drop off a bit but not all of them.  I am glad you found this site.. it is a great group of people.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

@Ladybj this thread is from *8 years ago..... *


----------



## Judycat (Mar 31, 2020)

I wonder how Angus is doing these days.


----------



## old medic (Apr 1, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I wonder how Angus is doing these days.


Hard to tell...His last day on here was the day he joined....


----------



## Judycat (Apr 1, 2020)

Not a fan I guess.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Ladybj this thread is from *8 years ago..... *


Ok..  I saw it and responded.  Maybe my response can help someone else.


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 1, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Ok..  I saw it and responded.  Maybe my response can help someone else.


Exactly.....


----------

